# Greatest CC hits under $5.00



## Bird-Dog

What are your favorite CC's on the cheap?

For me, all the regular production minutos qualify. In particular recent Bolivar Coronas Juniors have been world class. I loaded up over several months paying anywhere from $4.00 to $4.60 per. I also loaded up on BPC's lately, all under $5.00, but they beg for more time to develop.

I just landed some Partagas Mille Fleurs at under $3.50 a stick that are outstanding ROTT. I usually gravitate toward PCE's, but these MF's (no pun intended) were a better bargain this time and I couldn't resist changing horses. I have been well rewarded for the gamble. Need to go back and stack some more up for down the road. I suspect they will never be cheaper.







​


----------



## dvickery

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

one word

majestics

derrek


----------



## Chad Vegas

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

Coronas Juniors have my vote!


----------



## concig

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

Partagas Aristocrats


----------



## ThaDrake

San cristobal el principe


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

I got a box of ULA Boli CJs from '14, and oh my word they are AMAZING. Paid $115 or something ridiculous.


----------



## elco69

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

Good posts....based on these, I ordered up some Majestics and Mille Fleurs. I already have some CJ's somewhere, just gotta un burry them.


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



elco69 said:


> Good posts....based on these, I ordered up some Majestics and Mille Fleurs. I already have some CJ's somewhere, just gotta un burry them.


I've smoked several Partagas Mille Fleurs from my first shipment since they arrived 3-weeks ago. They've all been great, from ROTT onward. Went back and ordered 3 more boxes. Will buy more if I get a chance. Who cares if they're not very complex when they taste this good!

Other recent acquisitions that fit the $5-and-under parameters:


HdM Palmas Extra - Arrived a couple of weeks ago. Smoked one ROTT and was not nearly as impressed as I have been with the PMF's. Maybe a little rest will improve them.
HU Half Coronas - Bought a 5x5 earlier this year that have never failed to impress. Sweet, smooth and scrumptious. Subsequently ordered a box of 25 from a different vendor that have not been as good. The 2nd batch have much darker wrappers and are a bit younger. I'll give them a year or two and revisit them then. In the meantime, I think I'll stick to the 5x5 tins.
HU Petit Coronas - Fantastic! Much fuller than the brand profile would indicate. More akin to Bolivar, and perhaps more complex than most on this list. Don't know if that's the exception or the rule. This is my first box of them and I'm lovin' them. Finding them, and especially finding them at a price that qualifies for the thread, has been hit-and-miss lately though.
Monte #4 - I know, I know! These wouldn't normally make the $5 and under cut-off. Not since many a year ago. But I see a promo for $125 a box (25) going right now from one of my favorite trusted vendors, so I included them. I'm sure I'm not telling anyone here anything they don't already know when I say these are THE BENCHMARK for marevas.
RG Perlas - (5x5) These were very wet when they arrived in June. But are now superb (for the price) after a few weeks at 65% RH.
RyJ Coronitas en Cedro - Needed a little rest, but are quite good now with a month in the humidor (and still not quite a year out from production date).
RyJ Petit Coronas - Classic RyJ flavors. These are good and I enjoy the hints of fruitiness. But, I have not clamored to stock them heavily like some others on this list.
SP Non Plus - Once rested these offer plenty of classic CC twang along with salt for an occasional change-of-pace.

Also have HU Majestics and Super Partagas on order.

The common thread seems to be that none of these small cigars are particularly complex. But, most all tend to smoke very well young (or young-ish). Count me as a fan of this bargain-bin category. They keep me very well entertained while high-zoot cigars in my stash are given the chance to age longer than might otherwise be the case. And for the price of one Behike you can smoke on these for days and days!


----------



## elco69

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



curmudgeonista said:


> I've smoked several Partagas Mille Fleurs from my first shipment since they arrived 3-weeks ago. They've all been great, from ROTT onward. Went back and ordered 3 more boxes. Will buy more if I get a chance. Who cares if they're not very complex when they taste this good!
> 
> Other recent acquisitions that fit the $5-and-under parameters:
> 
> 
> HdM Palmas Extra - Arrived a couple of weeks ago. Smoked one ROTT and was not nearly as impressed as I have been with the PMF's. Maybe a little rest will improve them.
> HU Half Coronas - Bought a 5x5 earlier this year that have never failed to impress. Sweet, smooth and scrumptious. Subsequently ordered a box of 25 from a different vendor that have not been as good. The 2nd batch have much darker wrappers and are a bit younger. I'll give them a year or two and revisit them then. In the meantime, I think I'll stick to the 5x5 tins.
> HU Petit Coronas - Fantastic! Much fuller than the brand profile would indicate. More akin to Bolivar, and perhaps more complex than most on this list. Don't know if that's the exception or the rule. This is my first box of them and I'm lovin' them. Finding them, and especially finding them at a price that qualifies for the thread, has been hit-and-miss lately though.
> Monte #4 - I know, I know! These wouldn't normally make the $5 and under cut-off. Not since many a year ago. But I see a promo for $125 a box (25) going right now from one of my favorite trusted vendors, so I included them. I'm sure I'm not telling anyone here anything they don't already know when I say these are THE BENCHMARK for marevas.
> RG Perlas - (5x5) These were very wet when they arrived in June. But are now superb (for the price) after a few weeks at 65% RH.
> RyJ Coronitas en Cedro - Needed a little rest, but are quite good now with a month in the humidor (and still not quite a year out from production date).
> RyJ Petit Coronas - Classic RyJ flavors. These are good and I enjoy the hints of fruitiness. But, I have not clamored to stock them heavily like some others on this list.
> SP Non Plus - Once rested these offer plenty of classic CC twang along with salt for an occasional change-of-pace.
> 
> Also have HU Majestics and Super Partagas on order.
> 
> The common thread seems to be that none of these small cigars are particularly complex. But, most all tend to smoke very well young (or young-ish). Count me as a fan of this bargain-bin category. They keep me very well entertained while high-zoot cigars in my stash are given the chance to age longer than might otherwise be the case. And for the price of one Behike you can smoke on these for days and days!


I am excited to try the PMF, I have the 25x2 on its way, but one box is going to another gentlemen.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

HUHC are excellent. One of my favorites.

RG Perlas are a recent try for me, picked up a fiver and the two I smoked have been decent!


----------



## elco69

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



StogieNinja said:


> HUHC are excellent. One of my favorites.
> 
> RG Perlas are a recent try for me, picked up a fiver and the two I smoked have been decent!


I really like the HUHC. i split a box with another gentleman and when I get down to a few left, I will definitely be getting some more. The box I got already 2.5 yrs on them Feb '13 i believe, a couple of weeks in the humi and they were ready to rock.

I never thought i would like the RC, HC, PC sizes, but recent CC purchases of those sizes have made me a big fan.


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



elco69 said:


> I am excited to try the PMF, I have the 25x2 on its way, but one box is going to another gentlemen.


Just go order another box shipped directly to him. You're not going to want to relinquish any that pass through your hands if your impression of them is anywhere near mine. Not at this price.


----------



## elco69

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



curmudgeonista said:


> Just go order another box shipped directly to him. You're not going to want to relinquish any that pass through your hands if your impression of them is anywhere near mine. Not at this price.


Or I can order another 25x2 for myself...lol


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



elco69 said:


> Or I can order another 25x2 for myself...lol


LOL - I didn't think of that!

The 2x25 isn't showing ATM, but individual boxes are... and they are slightly cheaper.

I've ended up ordering 7 boxes in total (5 yet to arrive). Hoping they are all ULA box codes like the first ones. I think it's pretty widely known by now that ULA coded Bolivars from 2014-15 production have been outstanding. No doubt, that has a lot to do with the quality of the PMF's I keep raving about too.


----------



## Isonj

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

I want to thank you guys for making me go over my limit this month. Placed an order for huhc and pmf, but the monte 2 is what really did it.


----------



## elco69

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



curmudgeonista said:


> LOL - I didn't think of that!
> 
> The 2x25 isn't showing ATM, but individual boxes are... and they are slightly cheaper.
> 
> I've ended up ordering 7 boxes in total (5 yet to arrive). Hoping they are all ULA box codes like the first ones. I think it's pretty widely known by now that ULA coded Bolivars from 2014-15 production have been outstanding. No doubt, that has a lot to do with the quality of the PMF's I keep raving about too.


Wow, I just notice the single boxes now. Can't wait for them to land. I would just order another box and have it sent to our boy, but I got other stuff for him.


----------



## jp1979

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

HUHC and RG Perlas get my vote


----------



## Champagne InHand

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



StogieNinja said:


> I got a box of ULA Boli CJs from '14, and oh my word they are AMAZING. Paid $115 or something ridiculous.


This is what I bought. On sale at $109, plus shipping.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Ssirota8

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



curmudgeonista said:


> I've smoked several Partagas Mille Fleurs from my first shipment since they arrived 3-weeks ago. They've all been great, from ROTT onward. Went back and ordered 3 more boxes. Will buy more if I get a chance. Who cares if they're not very complex when they taste this good!
> 
> Other recent acquisitions that fit the $5-and-under parameters:
> 
> 
> HdM Palmas Extra - Arrived a couple of weeks ago. Smoked one ROTT and was not nearly as impressed as I have been with the PMF's. Maybe a little rest will improve them.
> HU Half Coronas - Bought a 5x5 earlier this year that have never failed to impress. Sweet, smooth and scrumptious. Subsequently ordered a box of 25 from a different vendor that have not been as good. The 2nd batch have much darker wrappers and are a bit younger. I'll give them a year or two and revisit them then. In the meantime, I think I'll stick to the 5x5 tins.
> HU Petit Coronas - Fantastic! Much fuller than the brand profile would indicate. More akin to Bolivar, and perhaps more complex than most on this list. Don't know if that's the exception or the rule. This is my first box of them and I'm lovin' them. Finding them, and especially finding them at a price that qualifies for the thread, has been hit-and-miss lately though.
> Monte #4 - I know, I know! These wouldn't normally make the $5 and under cut-off. Not since many a year ago. But I see a promo for $125 a box (25) going right now from one of my favorite trusted vendors, so I included them. I'm sure I'm not telling anyone here anything they don't already know when I say these are THE BENCHMARK for marevas.
> RG Perlas - (5x5) These were very wet when they arrived in June. But are now superb (for the price) after a few weeks at 65% RH.
> RyJ Coronitas en Cedro - Needed a little rest, but are quite good now with a month in the humidor (and still not quite a year out from production date).
> RyJ Petit Coronas - Classic RyJ flavors. These are good and I enjoy the hints of fruitiness. But, I have not clamored to stock them heavily like some others on this list.
> SP Non Plus - Once rested these offer plenty of classic CC twang along with salt for an occasional change-of-pace.
> 
> Also have HU Majestics and Super Partagas on order.
> 
> The common thread seems to be that none of these small cigars are particularly complex. But, most all tend to smoke very well young (or young-ish). Count me as a fan of this bargain-bin category. They keep me very well entertained while high-zoot cigars in my stash are given the chance to age longer than might otherwise be the case. And for the price of one Behike you can smoke on these for days and days!


I think i know where u got the #4s from. Reading your post&#8230;I pulled the trigger. First order for some ISOM smokes and first order from that vendor. Patiently waiting!


----------



## elco69

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

Tossing another one in the ring, Just scored another good deal for PLPC's $229 for 50 cab


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



Ssirota8 said:


> I think i know where u got the #4s from. Reading your post&#8230;I pulled the trigger. First order for some ISOM smokes and first order from that vendor. Patiently waiting!


It does require patience. They are not quick to get orders out... usually takes them a week. Then, of course, another week or three in transit.


----------



## C.Rock

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

Oliva Saison 2009 is a good sub-$5.00 stick.


----------



## elco69

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



C.Rock said:


> Oliva Saison 2009 is a good sub-$5.00 stick.


Wrong section, this is Habanos, but I do agree for the NC's that these are good sticks.


----------



## C.Rock

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



elco69 said:


> Wrong section, this is Habanos, but I do agree for the NC's that these are good sticks.


Sorry! Didn't realize that. Hard to tell in Tapatalk timeline view. My bad.


----------



## elco69

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



C.Rock said:


> Sorry! Didn't realize that. Hard to tell in Tapatalk timeline view. My bad.


No worries at all brotha!


----------



## Champagne InHand

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

I'm sure everybody thinks AF Curly Heads are amazing at their price but the Maduro sticks are even better. Harder to find as well.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



Champagne InHand said:


> I'm sure everybody thinks AF Curly Heads are amazing at their price but the Maduro sticks are even better. Harder to find as well.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


As Henry said of an earlier post... wrong section. This is in the Habanos sub-forum and the thread is intended to discuss CC's under $5.00.

Plenty of threads over in non-Habanos highlighting price-point NC's. But the "cheap & cheerfuls" in CC marcas seem to get less attention, partly because (once enveloped in Habanos lore) there are so many great higher-end cigars coming out of Cuba perhaps more worthy of discussion. Nevertheless, I find a lot of everyday smokes from there that IMO still eclipse most anything found in this price range in NC's. And, well, seeing as I like to smoke every day, this category is an important part of my daily "N-take"!


----------



## Champagne InHand

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

My bad. I'll put in Bolivar corona mini then. Box of 25 for $109.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## beerhound34

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

I know as a noob it's best to sit back in the shadows and learn in regards to habanos but I've decided to take my first splash and try my luck based on the recommendations in this thread. Just ordered a box of the Boli CJ's, ($109 a box) and a box of the PMF's. My first habano venture, I hope I'm doing it right......


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

Another couple of boxes of PMF's arrived and I sampled one ROTT. Not the slightest hint of need for rest, though that sometimes changes over the first few days/weeks.

These are OLM factory code, not ULA as were the previous four recent boxes - though all are from the same NOV 14 date. The OLM's are a distinctly different cigar, albeit still a great value for the price. While the ULA's suit my personal preferences more closely, I am not unhappy with the OLM's and trust they would be preferred by many smokers.

Partagas Mille Fleurs - ULA NOV 14 - oily Colorado/Rosado wrapper - Classic Partagas flavors, earth, spice, chocolate - _twang!_ Med-full from start to finish. Good construction, though somewhat rustic with noticeable veining and the occasional tight draw.

Partagas Mille Fleurs - OLM NOV 14 - smooth Colorado Claro wrapper - Prominent herbal notes, toasted tobacco, leather, anise. Mild-med start, progressing to full. Perfect draw (granted this is based on only one cigar, whereas I've smoked about 1/3rd box of the ULA's now). Refined appearance reminiscent of a high-end Connecticut shade wrapper NC.


----------



## HighNoon

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

Haha - I think we all are going over this month.

@curmudgeonista - you made me chase the PMF and while I was at it whynot grab some sancho Beli. OK, now for REAL I not getting any more boxes until next year 

not quite under $5 for the sancho, but man they are tasty!

Humi filled!!!

Great thread


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

(Duplicated on edit - see below.)


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

Update: I briefly mentioned above that I'd also ordered some Paratgas Super Partagas. Added those when stock on the PMF dropped to one (and I was trying to order two boxes). Smoked one of the ULA OCT 14 Supers ROTT. Not bad right now, but could use some rest. I got tons of pepper along with substantial espresso and dark chocolate. However, not even a hint of sweetness. It's like biting into unsweetened baker's chocolate.

Yet again, very different from the PMF's and different from any of the PCE's I stacked up some years back. These all fall into the same category along with Aristocrats, Habaneros, Partagas De Luxe, Coronas Senior & Junior, and a number of cigars in other marcas (though with Partagas having the greatest number of offereings in the category by far) - reasonably priced "everyday" cigars that were once-upon-a-time machine made, but are now long-filler handmades (since 2002).

We're all used to a certain amount of inconsistency in CC's in general. For the most part that is attributed to variations in QC and annual growing conditions, with the intention being to produce a distinct flavor profile. But my read on variations within this category of previously MM's is more a matter calling for _"take a little bit of this, a little bit of that"_ without as much emphasis on specific profile, source or process. Reviews for most cigars in this category would seem to support that idea, being all over the place, both in regards to quality AND flavor profile. Regardless of profiles being moving targets, there's definitely value in these... and I still love them!


*The Game Of Love*


----------



## beerhound34

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

Thanks in part to this thread my box of Monty 4's came in today! Super stoked and shocked how quickly the arrived and how good of a deal they were. (Thank you for the hint Curmudgeonista) I'm now a little worried though that my other two boxes of BPC's and PMF's that i ordered a few days before (different vendor) haven't come in yet....


----------



## Ssirota8

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



beerhound34 said:


> Thanks in part to this thread my box of Monty 4's came in today! Super stoked and shocked how quickly the arrived and how good of a deal they were. (Thank you for the hint Curmudgeonista) I'm now a little worried though that my other two boxes of BPC's and PMF's that i ordered a few days before (different vendor) haven't come in yet....


Out of curiosity when did you order your #4s . I noticed your in Charlottesville...I ordered a box and am in Falls Church. If yours showed up quickly mine should also.


----------



## beerhound34

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

I ordered the #4s last Tuesday. I was figuring 2 weeks not 6 days!


----------



## Ssirota8

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

I guess mine got hung up somewhere. I got word that mine were shipped on the October 26 and nothing yet.


----------



## bergaler

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

BHK54?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2skinny

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

Thanks for all the great tips. I just ordered a few of these suggestions. I'm going to be broke!!:vs_shocked:


----------



## Isonj

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

I picked up a box of HUHC a couple weeks ago. I brought a couple to work and shared one at with a co-worker. What an excellent cheap lunch break smoke. This was a real finger burner with intense floral flavors. Great suggestion


----------



## beerhound34

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

So the BPC's and PMF's came in today and I just had to try one of these BPC's ROTT. I'm impressed!!!! I know i'm still a noob and developing the skills to start recognizing flavors, but these are smooth. The box code was a ULA Dec 14 i believe. If these get even better with rest, I might have a new favorite. This BPC definitely is helping a bad day at work go away!


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



beerhound34 said:


> So the *BPC's *and PMF's came in today and I just had to try one of these *BPC's* ROTT. I'm impressed!!!! I know i'm still a noob and developing the skills to start recognizing flavors, but these are smooth. The box code was a ULA Dec 14 i believe. If these get even better with rest, I might have a new favorite. This *BPC* definitely is helping a bad day at work go away!


 @beerhound34 - You said earlier you'd ordered *BCJ's*. I've gotten both during this year's buying season, all ULA's from various production months from 2014-15.

Having sampled from two boxes of each I find them to be quite different, at least at this point. The BCJ's have been great from day-one, well mannered and superbly tasty ROTT.

OTOH, the BPC's exhibit more youth, rawer and less refined, appearing to need some considerable time to settle down. I trust they'll be great in time, but for now the BCJ's are where it's at!


----------



## beerhound34

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

The BCJ's were what I ordered. Forgive my butchering of the abbreviations and causing the confusion... I'll get it right one of these days lol! I am hoping to try on of the PMF's tonight.


----------



## elco69

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



curmudgeonista said:


> @beerhound34 - You said earlier you'd ordered *BCJ's*. I've gotten both during this year's buying season, all ULA's from various production months from 2014-15.
> 
> Having sampled from two boxes of each I find them to be quite different, at least at this point. The BCJ's have been great from day-one, well mannered and superbly tasty ROTT.
> 
> OTOH, the BPC's exhibit more youth, rawer and less refined, appearing to need some considerable time to settle down. I trust they'll be great in time, but for now the BCJ's are where it's at!


I concur with your findings sir! Both the BRC and BPC are tasty, but still a little harshness, I think 12 months will do wonders for these beauties. BCJ are ready to rock, I was gifted a couple and damn they are good with that nice Boli sourdough breadness.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

'14 ULA BCJs are amazing cigars. Just amazing.


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

The two-box PMF special is back... this time at $72 a box! Damn!


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



curmudgeonista said:


> The two-box PMF special is back... this time at $72 a box! Damn!


This is what kills me when people say CC's are "expensive". At that price you are talking $2.88 for a cigar that I would put up against virtually any NC cigar at $2.88 and be curious how many people would prefer the NC?


----------



## elco69

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



curmudgeonista said:


> The two-box PMF special is back... this time at $72 a box! Damn!


Just gotta be careful, last time a few boxes had mold, nothing bad. I had a few and just wiped them off and good to go. I emailed them and the offered to rectify, good owner B is.

You jumping on a few boxes?


----------



## elco69

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



Oldmso54 said:


> This is what kills me when people say CC's are "expensive". At that price you are talking $2.88 for a cigar that I would put up against virtually any NC cigar at $2.88 and be curious how many people would prefer the NC?


Agreed, My most expensive NC's still out price my most expensive CC. I think those who say they are expensive, just don't know. 
The PMF is a great quick stick, smoking decent now, but in 6 months boy o boy. I have a box resting and contemplating another 2


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



elco69 said:


> Just gotta be careful, last time a few boxes had mold, nothing bad. I had a few and just wiped them off and good to go. I emailed them and the offered to rectify, good owner B is.
> 
> You jumping on a few boxes?


I grabbed two more boxes. Wish I were in a position to really stock up. I'd buy 10 more if it weren't for house renovations and impending Christmas expenses.

I did not find mold in any of my previous boxes from them. All were perfect and continuing to smoke great! Having one right now, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



Oldmso54 said:


> This is what kills me when people say CC's are "expensive". At that price you are talking $2.88 for a cigar that I would put up against virtually any NC cigar at $2.88 and be curious how many people would prefer the NC?


Absolutely! In fact, I'd put these up against most NC's in the $10 range, flavor-delivery-wise.

Size may be an issue for some guys, but personally I love the PC format. Still, maybe it needs to be a 2fer comparison. :vs_smile:


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



curmudgeonista said:


> Absolutely! In fact, I'd put these up against most NC's in the $10 range, flavor-delivery-wise.
> 
> Size may be an issue for some guys, but personally I love the PC format. Still, maybe it needs to be a 2fer comparison. :vs_smile:


True! That would definitely be a more "apples to apples" comparison. Plus - they aren't that cheap on EVERY site, just one right now, but it still can serve as an example that a quality CC smoke, albeit small in size, is not "expensive".


----------



## elco69

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



curmudgeonista said:


> Absolutely! In fact, I'd put these up against most NC's in the $10 range, flavor-delivery-wise.
> 
> Size may be an issue for some guys, but personally I love the PC format. Still, maybe it needs to be a 2fer comparison. :vs_smile:


I am always ready to have a 3some with 2 Petites vs 1 fatty....just saying:vs_laugh:


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

LOL^^^


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



elco69 said:


> I am always ready to have a 3some with 2 Petites vs 1 fatty....just saying:vs_laugh:


Warped :vs_laugh:


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

All this talk of multiple boxes at great prices is making me think "*BS*" --- and I don't mean "Bull Sh!t". No offense to our mods :vs_no_no_no: it really means "*B*eautiful *S*ight" :wink::wink::bolt:


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



Oldmso54 said:


> All this talk of multiple boxes at great prices is making me think "*BS*" --- and I don't mean "Bull Sh!t". No offense to our mods :vs_no_no_no: it really means "*B*eautiful *S*ight" :wink::wink::bolt:


Oh! I thought it meant "Buy Signal"!


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

Yeah - that too! ^^^


----------



## Ssirota8

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

PMF?


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



Ssirota8 said:


> PMF?


Partagas Mille Fleurs

Cuban Cigar Pronunciation Guide


----------



## Chewbacca

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*

I'm sure it has been said elsewhere on this thread, but worth repeating. Jose L. Piedra is the dog's b0110x, as they say in parts of England. 
If it's good enough for Joe Average the Cuban, then it's good enough for the rest of us.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



curmudgeonista said:


> The two-box PMF special is back... this time at $72 a box! Damn!





elco69 said:


> Just gotta be careful, last time a few boxes had mold, nothing bad. I had a few and just wiped them off and good to go. I emailed them and the offered to rectify, good owner B is.
> 
> You jumping on a few boxes?


Looks like I missed that one. If either of you wants to split off a box or even a tenner, let me know.


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: Greatest hits under $5.00*



StogieNinja said:


> Looks like I missed that one. If either of you wants to split off a box or even a tenner, let me know.


I didn't know we could do that ^. I'd add myself to the list and I'm much better looking than Derek! Not that looks should be the determing factor or anything = just sayin' :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

The $144 two-box special on the PMF's is back! Just popped up again today.

I grabbed two more. That reached my 10-box goal. I should be satisfied now, right? Hmmm, not so sure.


----------



## DrGonzo

curmudgeonista said:


> The $144 two-box special on the PMF's is back! Just popped up again today.
> 
> I grabbed two more. That reached my 10-box goal. I should be satisfied now, right? Hmmm, not so sure.


I'm pretty sure I just found this deal... My wife's gonna kill me :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

DrGonzo said:


> I'm pretty sure I just found this deal... *My wife's gonna kill me* :vs_laugh:


Mine already did. What more can she do to me now? :rip:


----------



## DrGonzo

I had the pmf in my cart curmudeonista backed out and went with the bcj. Something about that bolivar band that catches my eye, hope they are as delicious as they look.


----------



## Bird-Dog

DrGonzo said:


> I had the pmf in my cart curmudeonista backed out and went with the bcj. Something about that bolivar band that catches my eye, hope they are as delicious as they look.


You did right. BCJ's are far superior. The PMF's are outstanding for their price:value ratio. The BCJ's I've had from the past 2-years production have been world-class at any price.


----------



## Engineer99

That 2 box deal was just too good to pass up...and it left room to add a box of RA Superiores to the cart and still not bust the budget for the month.


----------



## greige matter

RG Perlas. Two box deal. Very good choice. Was looking for a good deal on a short cc and these are wonderful.


----------



## Cigary

I should not have opened up this thread and read all of the CC's and pricing...I've already blown half my cigar budget for 2016 and ran out of room with the humidors I don't have...guess I'll be buying a 48 qt. cooler for what's coming in the next week or so. I was at Costco the other day and saw a wine cooler ...28 bottle thermoelectric for $199...Wine Enthusiast brand....put it in my bedroom and love it. This makes 2 vinos....sometimes I just don't want to walk downstairs and just take a cigar from the bedroom and walk out onto the upstairs patio.


----------



## weedsnager

Any pictures of the costco wine cooler ?


----------



## Cigary

weedsnager said:


> Any pictures of the costco wine cooler ?


It looks exactly like this but is a 28 bottle wine cooler....not in all Costco Stores as I looked online. Sometimes each store has different appliances and sizes. How sexy is this unit, eh? Got it right in the sitting room....she likes wine and I love cigars so once again I'm a hero!


----------



## weedsnager

That does look nice !


----------



## drunktoad

DrGonzo said:


> I had the pmf in my cart curmudeonista backed out and went with the bcj. Something about that bolivar band that catches my eye, hope they are as delicious as they look.


sorry to but in fellas, but what are pmf's ? new smoker here trying to get an in on good cheap smoke!

cheers


----------



## DrGonzo

drunktoad said:


> sorry to but in fellas, but what are pmf's ? new smoker here trying to get an in on good cheap smoke!
> 
> cheers


Hey drunktoad pmf stands for partagas Mille fleurs

this helped me I screenshot it and refer it when needed

BRC= Bolivar Royal Corona
BBF= Bolivar Belicos Finos
CG = Corona Gorda
CORO= Cohiba Robusto
DC= Double Corona
EL= Limited Edition
ERDM = El Rey Del Mundo
Epi#1 = HdM Epicure No. 1
Epi#2 = HdM Epicure No. 2
HdM = Hoyo de Monterrey (HdM DC = Hoyo De Monterrey Double Corona)
HDM = Hoyo de Monterrey
- HdM DC = Hoyo de Monterrey Double Corona
- HdM Epi#1 = Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1
- HdM Epi#2 = Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2
HU = H. Upmann
LCDH = La Casa del Habano
Mag46 = H. Upmann Magnum 46
ISOM = Island South of Miami (Cuba)
JL = Juan Lopez
LGC = La Gloria Cubana
LGCT= La Gloria Cubana Tainos
LGT= La Gloria Cubana Tainos
MC = Montecristo
-MC#1 = Montecristo No. 1
-MC#2 = Montecristo No. 2
-MC#3 = Montecristo No. 3, etc.
MCA = Montecristo A
Monte = Montecristo
- Monte#1 = Montecristo No. 1
- Monte#2 = Montecristo No. 2, etc.
PSD4= Partagas Serie D 4
PC = Petit Corona
Pmf= Partagas Mille Fleurs
RA = Ramon Allones
RAG= Ramon Allones Gigantes
RASCC = Ramon Allones Small Club Corona
RASS = Ramon Allones Specially Selected
RG = Rafael Gonzalez
RyJ = Romeo y Julieta
SC = San Cristobal de La Habana
SLR = San Luis Rey
SP = Sancho Panza
SPB= Sancho Panza Belicosos
VRDA= Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro
VRU= Vegas Robaina Unicos


----------



## drunktoad

DrGonzo said:


> Hey drunktoad pmf stands for partagas Mille fleurs
> 
> this helped me I screenshot it and refer it when needed
> 
> BRC= Bolivar Royal Corona
> BBF= Bolivar Belicos Finos
> CG = Corona Gorda
> CORO= Cohiba Robusto
> DC= Double Corona
> EL= Limited Edition
> ERDM = El Rey Del Mundo
> Epi#1 = HdM Epicure No. 1
> Epi#2 = HdM Epicure No. 2
> HdM = Hoyo de Monterrey (HdM DC = Hoyo De Monterrey Double Corona)
> HDM = Hoyo de Monterrey
> - HdM DC = Hoyo de Monterrey Double Corona
> - HdM Epi#1 = Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1
> - HdM Epi#2 = Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2
> HU = H. Upmann
> LCDH = La Casa del Habano
> Mag46 = H. Upmann Magnum 46
> ISOM = Island South of Miami (Cuba)
> JL = Juan Lopez
> LGC = La Gloria Cubana
> LGCT= La Gloria Cubana Tainos
> LGT= La Gloria Cubana Tainos
> MC = Montecristo
> -MC#1 = Montecristo No. 1
> -MC#2 = Montecristo No. 2
> -MC#3 = Montecristo No. 3, etc.
> MCA = Montecristo A
> Monte = Montecristo
> - Monte#1 = Montecristo No. 1
> - Monte#2 = Montecristo No. 2, etc.
> PSD4= Partagas Serie D 4
> PC = Petit Corona
> Pmf= Partagas Mille Fleurs
> RA = Ramon Allones
> RAG= Ramon Allones Gigantes
> RASCC = Ramon Allones Small Club Corona
> RASS = Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> RG = Rafael Gonzalez
> RyJ = Romeo y Julieta
> SC = San Cristobal de La Habana
> SLR = San Luis Rey
> SP = Sancho Panza
> SPB= Sancho Panza Belicosos
> VRDA= Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro
> VRU= Vegas Robaina Unicos


ohh man! thanks a million! it will make peeping these threads a lot easier for me!!

cheers !


----------



## jmcqueen

i just absolutely couldn't pass up the deal of the century on the PMF's. figures out to $2.88 per stick for a 5.13"x42 ring...for a hand-rolled...Partagas. i will wait on the BCJ's for another time, though I have no doubt those are excellent. even if the PMF's are not to my liking, i'll just pass them out to my cigar-loving friends. 

and, i ordered another cheapo El Diablo from P&C to house my burgeoning collection of lovelies. this is diablo number 2 for me, and will be dedicated to my cc's. i have been impressed with diablo number 1. very snug seal and the cigars are quite happy. a really good humi for the money.


----------



## Bird-Dog

jmcqueen said:


> i just absolutely couldn't pass up the deal of the century on the PMF's. figures out to $2.88 per stick for a 5.13"x42 ring...for a hand-rolled...Partagas. i will wait on the BCJ's for another time, though I have no doubt those are excellent. *even if the PMF's are not to my liking, i'll just pass them out to my cigar-loving friends*...


What's not to like? I discussed above about differences between PMF batches from two different factories. Different, but both good.

Got another shipment since with yet a third different factory code. Between the three batches, I've smoked 30+ of these since I started on them back in early October. I think I've had one dud the whole time... ONE!

They're all a little different, so it's a bit of a crap-shoot as to what you'll get. But all have been outstanding for a $3 smoke (save for the one dud, and I can't remember which batch it came from, but it was one of the first two that have supplied an awful lot of good ones as well). And really, they are pretty darn good at any price if flavor counts more than complexity.

You may well want to pass a few out at these prices, but you should't have to apologize for it!


----------



## Ssirota8

I'm def not shopping where a lot of you are...the vendor I'm using doesn't even list PMFs. I was digging through my humi tonight and realized I only have 5 left of my monte #4s so I had to re up. I went with Bolivar Petit Coronas this time. Not exactly $5 a stick but close at $5.40.


----------



## DrGonzo

How are the San cristobal el principes? Just curious what you guys think of them, they caught my eye and are under the $5.00.


----------



## Bird-Dog

DrGonzo said:


> How are the San cristobal el principes? Just curious what you guys think of them, they caught my eye and are under the $5.00.


Very nice. I just had an '08 El Principe last night... first in quite a while. They always struck me as a little sweeter and milder mannered than the other standard production minutos, Parti Shorts and BCJ's. Last night's EP was too... at least until I got to 3/3 when it turned into a raging beast, snorting smoke and kicking my tail. I loved it!


----------



## Engineer99

DrGonzo said:


> How are the San cristobal el principes? Just curious what you guys think of them, they caught my eye and are under the $5.00.


I recently smoked through a box of these and have another one resting. I think I got them when they were on special for a little over four bucks a stick. Pretty good fresh as long as they are allowed some time to dry out a bit.


----------



## DrGonzo

Awesome, thanks guys. I'm going to put a box of them on my next order.


----------



## Sigaar

El Principe is one of my favorite smaller sticks.


----------



## Scottyv6290

I had no idea that CCs could be had at such great prices. I have assumed that I would have to pay $300 plus for anything from south-south Florida. I am obviously going to have to figure out how you guys make the logistics work.


----------



## elco69

Scottyv6290 said:


> I am obviously going to have to figure out how you guys make the logistics work.


That is the tricky part, majority of the vendors out there sell fakes.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Got some RASCC's earlier last year that were too wet to smoke well ROTT. Haven't revisited them again yet... probably about time to do so with 6+ months to settle... but I'm confident enough in these longtime fav's that I just re-upped on a purdy sweet special. Hard to argue with these RASCCals under $4 each.


----------



## Chad Vegas

DrGonzo said:


> How are the San cristobal el principes? Just curious what you guys think of them, they caught my eye and are under the $5.00.


El Principes get the job done! Just had one last week, for the price I can't argue with occasionally enjoying one.


----------



## Chewbacca

Bought a five pack of Guantanamera Compay for $7. That's $1.40 a stick. 
Lit one up and found it to be very satisfying. Couldn't complain at all. 
I ran it right down to the end and not a bother anywhere. 

Probably best with something stronger and sweeter than a plain old Pepsi. Root beer, maybe, with a dash of rum.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Chewbacca said:


> Bought a five pack of Guantanamera Compay for $7. That's $1.40 a stick.
> Lit one up and found it to be very satisfying. Couldn't complain at all.
> I ran it right down to the end and not a bother anywhere.
> 
> Probably best with something stronger and sweeter than a plain old Pepsi. Root beer, maybe, with a dash of rum.


:vs_music::vs_music::vs_music:Guantanamera, we hear ya', guantaname-e-e-r-a... :vs_music::vs_music::vs_music:

Uh... make that a rum with a dash of root beer.

Just kidding. Never had one, myself. Glad to hear they're smoke-able. Can't beat the price with a fly-swatter.

But better yet anyway, how 'bout with Havana Club 7 Anos on ice, hold the root beer. Another prohibited pleasure here in the USA (the HavaClub, not the root beer).


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Partagas Habaneros*

Add another Partagas "Cheap & Cheerful" to my list of great economy go-to's. I just got in a box of OLM MAR 15 Habaneros yesterday. My first box of these, but I daresay not my last.

Smoked one literally ROTT and in the midst of smoking my second one today. These little guys are living proof that a cigar doesn't necessarily have to be expensive nor aged extensively to be great (not saying I'm not a fan of aging, merely that it's also always nice to meet a Cuban cigar that's so good this young).

I guess the biggest surprise is the complexity... and in a cigar no one has any right to expect it from. I'm getting so much depth of flavor from these, you'd think they were super-premiums costing many times as much. Earthy with notes of coffee, chocolate and vanilla making appearances in various combinations with toast, baked bread and cream, all riding on a lovely core of perfectly cured tobacco.

The other surprise, in a way, is just how awesomely smooth they are. Not mild, per se, just smooth... and with quite a nice little nic-kick.

I've read so many reviews highlighting how peppery Parti Habaneros are, but I do not find that to be the case at all. I think maybe the power of suggestion played into a lot of those reviews, because so many of them remark about the name referencing habanero peppers. Yet, they are as mistaken about the name as they are (IMO) about the spiciness. In this case "Habanero" refers to a resident of Havana, not a chili pepper.

Their size is ideal for a mid-morning coffee break and the draw is spot on. Once-upon-a-time these were machine made, along with about a dozen other brands in the "Belvedere" vitola. Now tripa largo construction (handmade long filler) since 2002, only these and the RyJ Belvederes remain in production in this particular vitola.

At 4.9"x39 the Habanero is slightly shorter and a little fatter than the several inexpensive tripa corta (short-filler) 5"x36 short panetelas I've bought to fill the same role in the past (Por Larranaga, Rafael Gonzales & Quintero). But this little Partagas is immensely more rewarding and only slightly costlier.


----------



## DrGonzo

Ordered a box of majestics today. Looking forward to them!


----------



## Bird-Dog

curmudgeonista said:


> Got some RASCC's earlier last year that were too wet to smoke well ROTT. Haven't revisited them again yet... probably about time to do so with 6+ months to settle... but I'm confident enough in these longtime fav's that I just re-upped on a purdy sweet special. Hard to argue with these RASCCals under $4 each.


RASCC's arrived! Smoking one ROTT. Not bad; not bad at all. First 1/3rd came off a little more on the herbal side than I'd expect from these, though.

Given they already have 2 & 1/2 years on them (AME JUL 13), a few months rest and they should be ready to give their best.

Easy draw, which is extremely gratifying. Have had a couple of frustrating tight draw encounters with some other cigars lately, not the least of which was a Hoyo Palmas Extra last night that I had to chop 2 inches off of just to get anything out of it.

Of these RASCC's I have to say, though, that recent BCJ's do eclipse them by a bit ATM. Glad to have a few more RASCCals I can sit on for a while, making it less traumatic to smoke up the remainder of my older stock of them... but gladder still that I stacked up multiple boxes of BCJ's last year.

Sorry, no pics. My how time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## Chewbacca

Said it elsewhere here, but snapped up a fiver of Quintero Nacionales for about $16. 
That's $3 a stick and damn fine quality they are. Others here might disagree, but I'd put them somewhere above a yardie. For me they rate as a good, everyday, no worries smoke. Not the sweetest, but a good run of the mill rum buddy, or whiskey mate.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Chewbacca said:


> Said it elsewhere here, but snapped up a fiver of Quintero Nacionales for about $16.
> That's $3 a stick and damn fine quality they are. Others here might disagree, but I'd put them somewhere above a yardie. For me they rate as a good, everyday, no worries smoke. Not the sweetest, but a good run of the mill rum buddy, or whiskey mate.


Never had a Nacionales, proper. I have some Quintero Brevas that are the same exact size as the Nacionales. Kinda' meh. Always wondered what the difference is, and why they have both in their line-up.


----------



## Chewbacca

curmudgeonista said:


> Never had a Nacionales, proper. I have some Quintero Brevas that are the same exact size as the Nacionales. Kinda' meh. Always wondered what the difference is, and why they have both in their line-up.


I feel like Guinness-drinking Popeye Doyle. Am I the only person on this forum who likes Quinteros? 

Btw, dunno what the difference is. I'd need to try the Brevas first.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Chewbacca said:


> I feel like Guinness-drinking Popeye Doyle. Am I the only person on this forum who likes Quinteros?
> 
> Btw, dunno what the difference is. I'd need to try the Brevas first.


Brevas and Panetelas are the only Quinteros I've tried. Brevas are spotty. Some are good; some not so much. I'll take your word that that Nacionales are the way to go. One assumes a different blend since they and Brevas are in the same vitola. Panetelas are just okay. Never that great, nor really awful (aside from draw issues being common).

I do hear good things about Favoritos, but I never seem to be able to pull the trigger on them since the price can be right in there with several of the budget _tripa largos_ that I find so reliable like the PMF's I've talked so much about. I'm also drawn to the new Petit Quinteros, though pricing is just a notch below Favoritos. Any input appreciated.

As for Guinness, BTW, it's pretty popular in the US these days, but it's not the same as in the UK. They brew ours under license in Canada. It does not seem nearly as sweet and creamy to me as the Dublin brew you get in the UK (I think I remember you being in the UK Chewy - correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Steve C.

What is PMF?


----------



## ThaDrake

Steve C. said:


> What is PMF?


Partagas Mille Fleur

Can't beat em for the price!

This thread is actually what got me to try them, as well as Bolivar Coronas Juniors, which I have on the way at the moment.


----------



## Chewbacca

curmudgeonista said:


> Brevas and Panetelas are the only Quinteros I've tried. Brevas are spotty. Some are good; some not so much. I'll take your word that that Nacionales are the way to go. One assumes a different blend since they and Brevas are in the same vitola. Panetelas are just okay. Never that great, nor really awful (aside from draw issues being common).
> 
> I do hear good things about Favoritos, but I never seem to be able to pull the trigger on them since the price can be right in there with several of the budget _tripa largos_ that I find so reliable like the PMF's I've talked so much about. I'm also drawn to the new Petit Quinteros, though pricing is just a notch below Favoritos. Any input appreciated.
> 
> As for Guinness, BTW, it's pretty popular in the US these days, but it's not the same as in the UK. They brew ours under license in Canada. It does not seem nearly as sweet and creamy to me as the Dublin brew you get in the UK (I think I remember you being in the UK Chewy - correct me if I'm wrong).


The only Guinness I'll drink is the African brew, which is far sweeter and creamier than any other version, and far better, IMHO. You wouldn't see me drinking it anywhere else, apart from Brussels at the big African market.

Dances a fantastic tango with my Magellans and Bollies.


----------



## HighNoon

I have had the quintero favoritos. For me they were more along the lines of meh. Not great, not bad. However there were lots of other sticks for same or similar pricing that I would purchase. But I have only had a fiver or so of them. So YMMV


----------



## ThaDrake

HighNoon said:


> I have had the quintero favoritos. For me they were more along the lines of meh. Not great, not bad. However there were lots of other sticks for same or similar pricing that I would purchase. But I have only had a fiver or so of them. So YMMV


I like the Brevas. But like you said, not great. Decent for $2 though.


----------



## HighNoon

ThaDrake said:


> I like the Brevas. But like you said, not great. Decent for $2 though.


Man $2!? I will have to try the brevas too at some point. For a fiver from a BOTL it would almost cost the same as shipping them! :vs_laugh:

That and I need to try the BCJ's too. Heard they are tasty but haven't tried them yet (another fiver on the want list).


----------



## DrGonzo

Curmudgeonista does the 144 for two boxes of Pmf usually come back? Or was that a one time thing? I'm gonna jump on it if I see it again!


----------



## Bird-Dog

DrGonzo said:


> Curmudgeonista does the 144 for two boxes of Pmf usually come back? Or was that a one time thing? I'm gonna jump on it if I see it again!


Beats me. It popped up twice since I've been watching these... since October. But, I think they just ran out, then continued the same special when they got more back in stock.

I've bought 11 boxes of these so far (smoked thru 2+ already). Only caught 4 at that price. I wish I'd been in a position to get more when that was running. But, I am not disappointed with deal the on the rest... same as they are currently.


----------



## Bird-Dog

LAR OCT 13 Monte #5 today, ROTT. Really nice, except for a bit of ammonia in the final couple of inches. A little rest should take care of that, though.









To be fair, these little guys only fit the under $5 category (and just under) because they are so small. They're actually relatively expensive compared to deals I've found on other perlas and minutos. But worth every penny, nonetheless!

I also want thank @*MaxG* for pointing out a special on Vegueros Mañanitas for under $4 each from one of the more popular vendors. I have not had a Mañanitas yet, but I ordered a couple of 4x4's b/c I've really been digging the Tapados lately... and, well, it's hard to argue with that price.


----------



## MaxG

curmudgeonista said:


> I also want thank @*MaxG* for pointing out a special on Vegueros Mañanitas for under $4 each from one of the more popular vendors. I have not had a Mañanitas yet, but I ordered a couple of 4x4's b/c I've really been digging the Tapados lately... and, well, it's hard to argue with that price.


More than welcome, my brother. I have two boxes on the way as well. Going into a tupperdor you gave all of us the specs for. Gracias.

- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog

March specials announced today from one of my most favored, and trusted, vendors. Grabbed two boxes of "cheap & cheerfuls" to offset February's damage to my inventory numbers! It was a good month!

On deck:

*RyJ Coronitas en Cedro*: $3.20 per stick - I've quite enjoyed the ten or so I've smoked from my first box of these (PMS NOV 14) - Not complex, but nice consistent flavors, cedar (of course), leather, butterscotch

*SCdlH El Principe*: $4.20 per stick - Perennial favorite at a great price - CAKE!


----------



## WinsorHumidors

I posted this on another thread, somewhere, hope it wasn't on this one ... anywhooo ...

I was at my local B&M, staring at a measly $3.00 in my wallet and asked what he had for three bucks. 

He emerged with an AF Exquisitos (a cigarillos)... very well done ... highly valued on CI ... great smoke, great taste and great burn. 

Small though ... it burns too quick for the taste ... I wanted mooore ... mooooore ...


----------



## Bird-Dog

WinsorHumidors said:


> I posted this on another thread, somewhere, hope it wasn't on this one ... anywhooo ...
> 
> I was at my local B&M, staring at a measly $3.00 in my wallet and asked what he had for three bucks.
> 
> He emerged with an AF Exquisitos (a cigarillos)... very well done ... highly valued on CI ... great smoke, great taste and great burn.
> 
> Small though ... it burns too quick for the taste ... I wanted mooore ... mooooore ...


Your input is appreciated. But there's a reason this thread is in the Habanos forum. I haven't seen a sub-$5 NC yet that could hold a candle to some of the inexpensive Cubans this thread was intended to discuss.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Oh crap ... you must realize that when I see a post on the right-hand side of the page I have not, until now, taken the time to ascertain which forum to which that post belongs!

Thank your for your enlightenment ... I'll have to keep a close eye on the classification in the future. 

I do apologize ... ignorant ... my bad.


----------



## Bird-Dog

WinsorHumidors said:


> Oh crap ... you must realize that when I see a post on the right-hand side of the page I have not, until now, taken the time to ascertain which forum to which that post belongs!
> 
> Thank your for your enlightenment ... I'll have to keep a close eye on the classification in the future.
> 
> I do apologize ... ignorant ... my bad.


Bah! No problem.


----------



## MaxG

Just had my first RA Small Club Corona, less than 24 hours OTT. Easily one of the best < $5 cigars I've ever had. The first 1/3 was good; the rest just blew me away. Very nice flavor, leather, cocoa, dark roasted coffee beans. I nubbed it till my whiskers were fearing for their life! 

Highly recommended.


- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

For me it basically comes down to any petite corona.
Best bang for the buck.
All under $5


----------



## Bird-Dog

*Rafael Gonzales Petit Corona

*A new one for me, and a fantastic little cigar. I would compare this favorably to the SCdlH El Principe, in a slightly longer format. Full of baking spices, cream, baked bread and vanilla... sort of a bread pudding you can smoke. The RGPC gets my personal under-$5 stamp of approval. I will definitely be buying more boxes of these.


----------



## StogieNinja

curmudgeonista said:


> Your input is appreciated. But there's a reason this thread is in the Habanos forum. I haven't seen a sub-$5 NC yet that could hold a candle to some of the inexpensive Cubans this thread was intended to discuss.


I'd put a $2 Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano up against JLP or Quintero any day. It might not beat the PCs that are so great at $5, but it would compete admirably. And in the $2 range, it absolutely destroys the competition.

And this is coming from a guy who smokes 80% CCs...


----------



## Bird-Dog

StogieNinja said:


> I'd put a $2 Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano up against JLP or Quintero any day...


No argument here. I forgot to mention the legally-binding _"limited guarantee of accuracy"_ rider attached to all my statements. :laugh2:

Henceforth, let it be known that when I say something stupidly all encompassing about CC's, Quints, JLP's, Guano's and other tripa cortas and machine-mades do not count. Likewise duds, plugged cigars, poorly kept stock, counterfeits, and cigars I didn't like.


----------



## Engineer99

curmudgeonista said:


> *Rafael Gonzales Petit Corona
> 
> *A new one for me, and a fantastic little cigar. I would compare this favorably to the SCdlH El Principe, in a slightly longer format. Full of baking spices, cream, baked bread and vanilla... sort of a bread pudding you can smoke. The RGPC gets my personal under-$5 stamp of approval. I will definitely be buying more boxes of these.


If these are just a bigger version of the Perla, then I'm all in on these as well since I burned through a box of Perlas in record time. Sure, they're only 4 inches long, but I remember one day smoking three of them back to back to back. That's like a couple of petite lanceros. The bigger format of the PC should extend the experience...


----------



## Bird-Dog

Engineer99 said:


> If these are just a bigger version of the Perla, then I'm all in on these as well since I burned through a box of Perlas in record time. Sure, they're only 4 inches long, but I remember one day smoking three of them back to back to back. That's like a couple of petite lanceros. The bigger format of the PC should extend the experience...


I'm not sure I would call the RGPC just a larger version of the Perla. I like RG Perlas too, but I liked the couple of RGPC's I've smoked so far even better. I'd say the PC's flavors are a bit rounder, not quite as citrusy, but still with a sweet undercurrent. My bread-pudding analogy is about as close as I can come to summing them up, whereas the equivalent statement for the Perla would maybe be toast with pineapple preserves.

The RGPC impressed me greatly and will become a staple in my cabinet, right alongside the Perlas.


----------



## Rondo

MaxG said:


> Just had my first RA Small Club Corona, less than 24 hours OTT. Easily one of the best < $5 cigars I've ever had. The first 1/3 was good; the rest just blew me away. Very nice flavor, leather, cocoa, dark roasted coffee beans. I nubbed it till my whiskers were fearing for their life!
> 
> Highly recommended.
> 
> - MG


I'm very glad to hear that. I smoked my first one a couple weeks off the truck and it was wet, tight and not delicious. 
First time that's ever happened to me. Crossing my fingers it's not a bad box from down under.


----------



## MaxG

Rondo said:


> I'm very glad to hear that. I smoked my first one a couple weeks off the truck and it was wet, tight and not delicious.
> First time that's ever happened to me. Crossing my fingers it's not a bad box from down under.


I hope not, but we all know it happens. I apparently bought the only wonky box of BCJ in the last two years, lol! I pulled them out of the wineador so I wouldn't be as tempted, and put them in my out of sight, out of mind tupperdor for some serious napping. I'm sure they'll wake up cheerful.

- MG


----------



## Engineer99

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm not sure I would call the RGPC just a larger version of the Perla. I like RG Perlas too, but I liked the couple of RGPC's I've smoked so far even better. I'd say the PC's flavors are a bit rounder, not quite as citrusy, but still with a sweet undercurrent. My bread-pudding analogy is about as close as I can come to summing them up, whereas the equivalent statement for the Perla would maybe be toast with pineapple preserves.
> 
> The RGPC impressed me greatly and will become a staple in my cabinet, right alongside the Perlas.


I think I just melted my mouse by clicking so fast to order a box!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Engineer99 said:


> I think I just melted my mouse by clicking so fast to order a box!


Winning!

I hope they prove me out and suit you as well as they do me.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Hoyo Palmas Extra although the price has gone up were always a great cheap standby for me.
Partagas PCE or Habaneros
For a while RG Panetelas Extra (very cheap smoke) were my go-to cheapie...short, small RG, but great cocoa powder twang.


----------



## Bird-Dog

It's been a while since we've talked about "Cheep & Cheerfuls". I'm smoking an HdM Palmas Extra now that, 2-years out from production and a little over a year in my humidor, is finally coming into it's own. At under $4.00 each by the box this makes a great everyday cigar... if you have the patience to wait them out a bit.









What strikes me most interesting, though, is that HSA bills the HdM line as "light". That's certainly not the case with these. As compared to NC ranges, the Palmas is at least a solid Medium, maybe even leaning toward Med-Full. I've said for a long time that CC's run a narrower range than NC's, with mild NC's stretching far, far milder (and likewise some NC's considerably stronger on the other end of the scale too). And here's a CC that would prove out that point... a cigar that is far more flavorful and powerful than one would expect from a cigar dubbed "light" by the maker.


----------



## Cigary

Fatal mistake in reading this thread....damn you Jack!!!!! This is why I do consulting on the side to support my Cigar Vice/Habit...this thread just cost me close to a $1000 in orders that I didn't see coming until reading this Devil Thread.

I know Ninja is on a buying freeze so when he reads this thread again....he'll feel my pain and ....it is pain.


----------



## UBC03

With so many sales that get alot of coronas down around 5$ it's hard to say. I've only made a couple orders but the one add on I throw on is a box, last time 2 boxes of , wait for it, JLP cremas. I know, make fun if you will ,but for golf, yard work, errand running, they're tough to beat at around a buck a stick. Cheaper than my iron horses and taste better. If one rolls off the banister and into the dirt. There it stays and I don't have to have the internal conflict between my hatred of germs and my cheapness. Plus my buddies love em.

The question was hits, not the best long filler, flavor bombs. Even though the jlps have a nice pepper to em.

Add on: I also buy Ghurkas when they're on sale, so take my advice with a grain of salt. Ok boys, bring on the insults and the bashing 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I'm a sucker for an ERdM Demi Tasse. As low as $70/box. After a six month nap, they loosen up and make for a delicious 20 minutes of tranquility.


----------



## StogieNinja

Cigary said:


> Fatal mistake in reading this thread....damn you Jack!!!!! This is why I do consulting on the side to support my Cigar Vice/Habit...this thread just cost me close to a $1000 in orders that I didn't see coming until reading this Devil Thread.
> 
> I know Ninja is on a buying freeze so when he reads this thread again....he'll feel my pain and ....it is pain.


lol. I _am _on a freeze, until the year end. It's already been painful... passed up on some really great opportunities... but its also oddly freeing.


----------



## Cigary

StogieNinja said:


> lol. I _am _on a freeze, until the year end. It's already been painful... passed up on some really great opportunities... but its also oddly freeing.


Ha ha....if you're on a Freeze....I'm Batman!:laugh2:


----------



## poppajon75

Glad this thread was revived. Great info. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

Cigary said:


> Ha ha....if you're on a Freeze....I'm Batman!:laugh2:


Suit up, Bruce, this is for real!


----------



## MaxG

If I could smoke nothing but RASCC and Parti Shorts, I'd still be a happy camper and never touch a NC again. Lately, my RASCC has just blossomed, or I may have hit a particularly great batch. This is from stock I bought earlier in the year, before I stored almost everything in original boxes, so I'm not sure on box code, but probably ULA DIC 13. 


- MG


----------



## Ams417

I'm holding out until I go on vacation. They have a couple stores where I'm headed. I'll be smoking well while away.


----------



## Bird-Dog

MaxG said:


> If I could smoke nothing but RASCC and Parti Shorts, I'd still be a happy camper and never touch a NC again. Lately, my RASCC has just blossomed, or I may have hit a particularly great batch. This is from stock I bought earlier in the year, before I stored almost everything in original boxes, so I'm not sure on box code, but probably ULA DIC 13.
> 
> - MG


Nice!

Did those BCJ's that you found to be a disappointment ever come around? I ask because being minutos, of course, they are close cousins to the RASCC's and Shorts, not to mention the bulk of recent BCJ's having been produced at the ULA factory alongside some of the RASCC's & Shorts. And as you've heard over and over those ULA BCJ's were almost universally applauded. I know you know your stuff and I was sorely embarrassed to hear yours weren't up to snuff since I feel like I had some considerable influence in prompting you to order them with great expectations. And from a purely selfish aspect, I still have 6 untouched boxes of BCJ's with at least three different shades of wrappers. Hoping, naturally enough, that none share the failings of the ones you got.

But we all know dud boxes do come along now and then. I've got a box of GEO MAR 14 Shorts that were pretty disappointing ROTT thru about 6-mos out. Haven't touched them in nearly a year now. I think I'll dig one out today and see if they've come along any. Hoping both they and your BCJ's just needed time.

EDIT: I did indeed smoke one of the Partagas Shorts today I mentioned above. Not only has another year of rest resolved their shortcomings (no pun intended), but it was among the best I've ever smoked of the breed. It was the 5th I've smoked from that box, the 4 before being disappointments, so I'd be hard-pressed to think it's just a coincidence. @MaxG maybe it's time to give those BCJ's another turn. I'd be relieved to hear they've finally lived up to their billing.

CC's + time = amazing!


----------



## MaxG

I tried one of my BCJ's about a month ago, maybe two, time is playing games with me in my middle age. It had improved; not quite _good_, certainly not great, but definitely improved. I am exhibiting a rare streak of patience with these and letting them tell me when they're ready for the torch.

I require exceedingly little nudging to spring for Boli's, as they were my favorites way back when my Jr. in college was a newborn and I was looking for a way to keep my promise of giving up cigarettes and yet keep my tenuous grip on sanity. They were much stronger back then (a matter of debate, for another thread perhaps), but I still love them. Let me assuage any guilt you have for pointing me toward BCJ's, my brother. It may in fact, be a "dud" box, or, it may be the box that forces me to explore the reported benefits of ageing, which I have, in fact, been somewhat skeptical of. I've been so enamored of my CC's, from ROTT to 6-12 months from box date, that I truly wondered how much better they can be, especially with my predilection toward mongrel. But these RASCC lately; yikes. They've been a whole different animal. I loved them before, but the last few have been a whole 'nother breed. Just amazing.

I'll have a BCJ this weekend and let you know what I think.

- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog

It's been quite a while since I've had anything new to add on this subject, but I recently acquired a couple of Romeo y Julietas that were new to me, Belvederes and Regalias de Londres. Both are decent "cheap & cheerfuls" from that class of standards that once-upon-a-time were machine made but are now handmade with long filler..

The Belvederes come in at 4.9"x 39, same as the Partagas Habaneros, while the Regalias de Londres is a coronitas at 4-9/16"x 40, same as the RyJ Romeo #3 and a few other similar tubos in other marcas. The Regalias being the only current coronitas that's not presented in a tube.

Between these two RyJ's, my personal favorite has been the Regalias de Londres. They're sweet and smooth with light wrappers, plenty of "twang" and a noticeable nic-hit, not to mention occasional hints of classic RyJ black cherry undertones;. Whereas the Belvederes lean a little more to the savory or vegetal side; still good, especially for the price, just different.

No doubt, some smokers will prefer the Belvederes and others the Regalias. Whichever suits your personal preference, these are both very worthwhile budget-stretchers that can be found for about $3.50 apiece. And if you're on the fence, pick up a box of each like I did. They both have their place in the daily dollar-conscious smoker's rotation.










- RyJ Regalias de Londres


----------



## Bird-Dog

BTW, when I talk about Cuban vitolas, such as saying the RyJ Regalias de Londres is the only current non-tubos "Coronitas", I'm referring to the _Vitola de Galera_. That's the factory name referencing a distinct size and shape.

OTOH the commercial or market name is known as the _Vitola de Salida_, in this case "Regalias de Londres".

And then there's the common name, the generalized term we think of that can vary a little in exact specification. For example, in factory-speak there is a "Robusto" vitola that's exactly 124mm(~4.9") x 50 offered in several marcas such as the Cohiba Robusto, Bolivar Royal Coronas, Partagas SD4, RASS, and others. Then there's another _Vitola de Galera_ called "Hermosas No.4" at 127mm(~5") x 48 found in the ERDM Choix Supreme, SLR Regios, PL Picadores, and a few others. In common terms all these are robustos, but only the 124mm x 50 is referred to as a "Robustos" at the production level.

This can all get very confusing if you're not used to the differentiations, and the RyJ series of small-ish cigars is a key example. Case in point, another favorite of mine in their budget line is the cedar wrapped "Coronitas en Cedro". And with that name, it's _Vitola de Salida,_ it would be easy to think I made a mistake not including it as another non-tubos Coronitas, along with the same-sized Partagas Aristoctrats. In a way you'd be right; it could certainly be considered a coronitas in general terms, though these all are more properly and commonly called petite coronas. But, puzzlingly, at the factory level the CenC is actually a "Petit Cetros" with 129mm(~5.1") x 40 dimensions that are slightly different from the factory "Coronitas" _Vitola de Galera.

:hmm:_ Makes perfect sense to me_,_ but somehow I'm not sure I've cleared this up for everyone. :twitch:
:noidea: If you're still in doubt about what this all means, check out CCW- Cigar Names. :eyebrows:


----------



## Slowpokebill

This is the part of the Habano pool I swim in. that is partly because of my cigar budget but maybe more because the petite corona and other small cigars are what I prefer. That means I get to smoke a lot of great Cuban cigars for under $6 and often just around $4 per stick. Life is good.

I've only been smoking Cuban cigars regularly for about a year so my experience is limited so take this for what it is worth.

Stand out for me have been 

HUPC which hits that $6 range have been excellent and at least for two boxes very consistent.
Party Shorts have been just a great little smoke. I'll buy more.
Por Larranaga Monte Carlo and Panetelas are very good. The Panetelas at $3 stick have become a staple in my humidor. They may not be the most complex stick out there but they hit some great flavor notes and at the price they would be hard to beat. The Monte Carlo are excellent and smoke out of their price range

I tried a box of Moni #4s...what can I say; talk about inconsistent. They went from a religious experience, to ho hum and just plain toss it out completely plugged all in the first half of the box. I'll try the second half next year and see how that goes.

PPCE were pretty good to wow that was a great little smoke all in the same box. If a killer deal comes along I'll buy another box or two. 

Now I just had a box of RGPC land. The first two sticks were very good. I'll let the others rest a few weeks. If the next half of the box smokes as well as the first there will be more boxes in the future. Those first two remind me a lot of the good Montecristo I just hope they are more consistent the #4s.

Another budget smoke that I enjoyed for what they are have been the Jose Piedra Conservas...I'm placing another order of five packs for stocking stuffers for a few cigar smoking friends.

With all of that let me finish by saying, in the $6 and under price range I can be very satisfied with sticks from Cuba. I can't see myself ever buying anything NC in that budget range ever again.

that was my ramble for the day, forgive typos and missing words.


----------



## Fusion

Being very new to CC's the first few orders i made were all on the low priced side
First was HDM Du Marie, at $3.20 each they are a nice smoke, i get chocolate from start to finish with them, the problem with them is they are very small 3 6/7x30 and tend to be a tight draw.
Then went to PL Panatellas, at $3 and 5x36 i do like them a lot and will re order at some point.
Next came JLP Cazadores, now i was expecting too much from these, they have got better with a little time but for $2 i cant complain (but i did at first lol)
RYJ No.3 Tubos came just a few weeks ago, love them, for sure a re-order at $4
In my Wineadore i have 25 Punch Punch, my first try at some more expensive CC's, a friend gave me one and i loved them, only had them 1 week and im trying to let them rest a while. These are 5 3/5x46 and just under $9 each.
On order now i have 2 boxes of Partagas Mille Fleurs, another one iv had from a friend and at 5x42 and only $4 each i know ill like them.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Yes Virginia, even "cheap & cheerfuls" get better with age.

I'm sitting here about halfway through a Ramon Allones Small Club Corona from a ULA JUN 15 box. Honestly, I was disappointed with these when I first got the box with about a year on 'em at that time, and for some time afterward. But now a few months shy of reaching their 3rd birthday this one is arguably among the best RASCC's I've ever smoked! For you guys keeping score, that's basically a "worst to first" turnaround!

I've noticed the same sort of drastic turnaround with some others like my beloved PMF's and PCE's, and I'm inclined to think these low-40's RG's experience a more dramatic change in their first few years than larger cigars. Not sure if there's any scientific basis for that, but if my perceptions are correct then rack up another plus for these oh-so reasonably priced beauties!


----------



## Cigary

Hard to go wrong with the RASCC....a few years make them a guaranteed smoke at a price point that's ridiculous.


----------



## Thig

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm sitting here about halfway through a Ramon Allones Small Club Corona from a ULA JUN 15 box. Honestly, I was disappointed with these when I first got the box with about a year on 'em at that time, and for some time afterward. But now a few months shy of reaching their 3rd birthday this one is arguably among the best RASCC's I've ever smoked! For you guys keeping score, that's basically a "worst to first" turnaround!


Considering how these turned around which would you buy today if you were going to tuck some away for a few years, RASCC or BCS?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Thig said:


> Considering how these turned around which would you buy today if you were going to tuck some away for a few years, RASCC or BCS?


I gather you meant BCJ's. But I'm not sure I can give you a fair answer.

The BCJ's seemed to deliver from the start for me and just get better and better, at least the 2014's & 15's I stocked up on. Hence still I have 4 full boxes put back and 2 more open ones I'm working through. With the RASCC's I have 3 open boxes I'm smoking on, and no full ones put aside ATM.

So, for my own purposes my next move in Minutos would probably be putting a couple more boxes of RASCC's aside to marinate. But if I didn't already have a decent supply of BCJ's I'd still want to hit those first.

I think the ideal answer for you would be to buy both, and maybe double up on the BCJ's with hopes they'll be great right outta' the gate to smoke on while the rest take a nap!


----------



## Thig

curmudgeonista said:


> I gather you meant BCJ's. But I'm not sure I can give you a fair answer.
> 
> The BCJ's seemed to deliver from the start for me and just get better and better, at least the 2014's & 15's I stocked up on. Hence still I have 4 full boxes put back and 2 more open ones I'm working through. With the RASCC's I have 3 open boxes I'm smoking on, and no full ones put aside ATM.
> 
> So, for my own purposes my next move in Minutos would probably be putting a couple more boxes of RASCC's aside to marinate. But if I didn't already have a decent supply of BCJ's I'd still want to hit those first.
> 
> I think the ideal answer for you would be to buy both, and maybe double up on the BCJ's with hopes they'll be great right outta' the gate to smoke on while the rest take a nap!


Yes thank you, I meant BCJ because you started this thread back in 2015 talking about how good they were. I was just wondering if time had persuaded you to choose one over the other. I have a few boxes of the BCJ so I think I will get some of the RASCC and age just to compare.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Thig said:


> Yes thank you, I meant BCJ because you started this thread back in 2015 talking about how good they were. I was just wondering if time had persuaded you to choose one over the other. I have a few boxes of the BCJ so I think I will get some of the RASCC and age just to compare.


There ya' go! That's the spirit!

And don't forget the Parti Shorts and SCdlH El Principes. :grin2: The whole family of Minuto cousins are great!


----------



## poppajon75

I love this thread. It's like it's speaking directly to me


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

These really surprise me Dino you called this one at $3 a stick you can't beat that with a baseball bat









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> These really surprise me Dino you called this one at $3 a stick you can't beat that with a baseball bat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Is that the Favoritos? I've got one of those I was gifted. Need to get around to smoking it, I guess.

I bought some of the Petit Quinteros when they came out. They're okay... but just. Then again, I didn't give them much time. Not sure if it does _tripa cortas_ any good or not. Whatdaya' think?

Sounds like the Q-Favs are a step up anyway.

The other Qunts I'd had, Brevas and Panetelas, ranged from yard gars to smoking projectiles (as I pitched them as far away from me in the yard as possible). Forrest Gump's mom shoulda' told him about those!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Is that the Favoritos? I've got one of those I was gifted. Need to get around to smoking it, I guess.
> 
> I bought some of the Petit Quinteros when they came out. They're okay... but just. Then again, I didn't give them much time. Not sure if it does _tripa cortas_ any good or not. Whatdaya' think?
> 
> Sounds like the Q-Favs are a step up anyway.
> 
> The other Qunts I'd had, Brevas and Panetelas, ranged from yard gars to smoking projectiles (as I pitched them as far away from me in the yard as possible). Forrest Gump's mom shoulda' told him about those!


I've had all the Quints as well and never really cared for them. These Favoritos are much better than what I've had in the past. Very very enjoyable and if anything goes wrong. You have No Reservations about chucking it . I guess any cigar will benefit from aging if that's what you're asking. Not really enjoyable while driving unless the windows are closed. The short filler really does not make for an ash that holds on well. That being said I bought 50 and I'm down to 25 or so. Not a bad one in the bunch I would definitely buy them again for winter time smoking.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I'm completely on board with Vegueros. Good tasting cigars are always great, but what really helps bring it to the next level is also being a good value.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got two boxes Friday not bad RYJ MF:smile2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

It's been a while, so I thought it might be good to bump this thread up while adding some pertinent info...
















I picked up a box of H.Upmann Coronas Minors last month (not to be confused with Upmann's Coronas Junior). This is the first of these I've had and they are great little (4.6" x 40) "cheap & cheerfuls". In fact all of the "coronitas" of the same vitola I've had are terrific if - and this is a big "if" since 4 of the 5 current ones are tubos - if you buy them right.

The tube usually adds about a dollar apiece to the price, but when you can catch them on-sale they can represent a very good value at around $3.50 per. Not only do they taste great, but I've yet to have any that didn't have a really good draw from the get-go, something that makes quaite a difference to me.

The current list of Habanos in the Coronitas _"vitola de salida_" includes:

H.Upmann Coronas Minor
Partagas Coronas Junior
Punch Petit Coronations
Romeo y Julieta Romeo No.3
Romeo y Julieta Regalias de Londres (the only non-tubo in the bunch)

Good hunting!


----------



## WABOOM

I love tubos. I keep the cedar for lighting the cigars. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

